# Fake Uber's everywhere! Imposters galore!



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

https://www.today.com/money/fake-uber-drivers-are-out-there-here-s-how-avoid-t126919

*Fake Uber drivers are out there: Here's how to avoid becoming their victim*
Jeff Rossen and Conor Ferguson
TODAY

Last year, Carla Westlund was sexually assaulted by a man posing as an Uber driver. Similar incidents have been reported across the country.

Get Jeff Rossen's new book, "Rossen to the Rescue," here.

To show just how easy it is for Uber imposters to target you, TODAY national investigative correspondent Jeff Rossen parked outside popular bars and restaurants in the Los Angeles area late at night, in a car with a fake Uber logo. Cameras in the car captured the revealing results.

How can you avoid becoming a victim of an Uber imposter? Follow these important tips:


Before you get in the car, use the Uber app to check the license plate. Make sure it matches the actual car. 
Check to make sure the person behind the wheel looks like your driver's photo in the app.
Don't give away your name. Instead, ask the driver who they are picking up.
If you're traveling alone, Uber encourages you to ride in the back seat instead of the front. That way, in an emergency, you can exit on either side of the car. They say this also gives both you and your driver more personal space.
Uber also suggests that you share trip details with a friend. You can do this easily by tapping the "share status" option on the Uber home screen once your fare has begun.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

I have no sympathy for these “victims”. The passenger has a picture of our ugly mug, the make model and color of the car and the license plate, AND a real time map of where we’re coming from. ****ing idiots


----------



## Spyglass67 (Feb 3, 2018)

Wow heard this story from a woman today who took uber for the first time.

Unbelievable people are getting into fake ubers.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://www.today.com/money/fake-uber-drivers-are-out-there-here-s-how-avoid-t126919
> 
> *Fake Uber drivers are out there: Here's how to avoid becoming their victim*
> Jeff Rossen and Conor Ferguson
> ...


Rossen is a bit off base......

First, Uber requires drivers to obain the name of the rider FIRST, to confirm that the driver has the correct rider. No name can mean no entry and no trip.

Second, once the rider has been ID'D as the correct person, the rider can ask the driver to confirm the destination. Simple!

The rest of his advise is common sense and done by most riders I take.....ie....check the plate and driver pic.

The reporter is making it overly complicated, for the sake of a story.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

This uber imposter deal is only going to become worse as time goes on,

Uber are infinitely easier to pull off than an imposter taxi.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

If Uber is regulated by the state, they need state issued permits like a taxi. Ohhhhhh!


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> This uber imposter deal is only going to become worse as time goes on,
> 
> Uber are infinitely easier to pull off than an imposter taxi.


Not if pax checks the tags. Simple. Does the tag match the tag shown in app, period
Marked taxis are a roll of the dice, something always there to offend your sense of smell and vision


----------



## Ant-Man (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

I never let a person in my vehicle unless they tell me their name first.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

transporter007 said:


> Not if pax checks the tags. Simple. Does the tag match the tag shown in app, period
> Marked taxis are a roll of the dice, something always there to offend your sense of smell and vision


They have teams of uh.. alternative legality status driving on fake profiles. The tag alone doesn't cut it, they need to check the driver's face


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

transporter007 said:


> Not if pax checks the tags. Simple. Does the tag match the tag shown in app, period
> Marked taxis are a roll of the dice, something always there to offend your sense of smell and vision


The problem... is that there are ubers doing street hails and people dumb enough to get into these cars.

_http://www.nydailynews.com/new-york...r-cabs-picking-street-fares-article-1.2591233

Forget tapping an app for that Uber - there are drivers who will pick you up off the street for fast cash.

Taxi and Limousine Commission summons data shows that cars tied to Uber bases are among the worst offenders for illegal street pickups, with 2,825 tickets issued between the start of 2015 and this year, through March 4.

That's nearly a fifth of the 14,884 summonses for unauthorized rides issued in that stretch. The five car bases that received the most infractions - totaling 2,335 tickets - belong to Uber._

It isn't JUST NYC either

People are treating uber's like taxis without understanding the crucial differences between the two.

Illegal taxis are far easier to search for, crack down on and to shut down.


----------



## uberisSATAN (Apr 20, 2018)

HotUberMess said:


> They have teams of uh.. alternative legality status driving on fake profiles. The tag alone doesn't cut it, they need to check the driver's face


when i can screenshot pax face & see pick up address & destination ill care, until then, never showed trade dress, dont use a front plate & they have to give me name first, & if they not going least 10 miles they need to gtfo cux im cancelling i dont drive for free or allow thieves in my car

my profile pic was prince first 2 years these pax dont care, watch shamless or higher maintenance uber is a ********* service pull up to someone doing the uber dance roll window down they may or may not look up from their slave screen & say "uber" driver says nope but ill do it cheaper & 9 outta 10 times the rider won't care cuz cheaper in cash is more than ubers cut lmao

if you dont want to be raped or attacked by your driver try ordering an xl, select, or black otherwise you get what you pay for

cabs have partitions for a reason, to PROTECT DRIVERS as riders assult drivers thousands of times more than the other way around

does uber offer discounts on dashcams, partitions, let riders get a verified check mark if they submit i.d. NOPE...

any murderer, rapists, robber, felon, junkie with a $50 prepaid & burner phone can summon a chauffeur 24/7 for illegal 1965-1985 wages

3 phones literally track the entire ride minute by minute foot by foot gps, the driver, riders, ubers servers, multiple cell phones servers, they can screenshot a face pic, drivers license plate, make model color of vehicle, uber has a background check, i.d. registration, insurance on file, rider is in back while drivers eyes on road, they can share location or talk to whoever entire trip and riders feel threatened?

foh


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

uberisSATAN said:


> when i can screenshot pax face & see pick up address & destination ill care, until then, never showed trade dress, dont use a front plate & they have to give me name first, & if they not going least 10 miles they need to gtfo cux im cancelling i dont drive for free or allow thieves in my car
> 
> my profile pic was prince first 2 years these pax dont care, watch shamless or higher maintenance uber is a illegal cab service pull up to someone doing the uber dance roll window down they may or may not look up from their slave screen & say "uber" driver says nope but ill do it cheaper & 9 outta 10 times the rider won't care cuz cheaper in cash is more than ubers cut lmao
> 
> ...


Okay....I have no idea what you are trying to say. Work on your English and get back to us.


----------



## uberisSATAN (Apr 20, 2018)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> Okay....I have no idea what you are trying to say. Work on your English and get back to us.


ad hominem is ad hominem & doesn't change fax jax when people attack grammar sentance structure spelling they have no valid counter point so... you tjink i care about mopes working for what 12 year olds in 1985 would laugh at?

i don't care to impress or get a gold star on a test thats what uber gives lol im high typing with one hand

how bout no & you just ignore or dont, we all have 2 cents and illegal uber calls it "premium" hav a blest dai


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

You know how easy it is to put Uber on your car and do illegal pickups for cash here. Really easy.


----------



## uberisSATAN (Apr 20, 2018)

Buckiemohawk said:


> You know how easy it is to put Uber on your car and do illegal pickups for cash here. Really easy.


watch the latest seasons of shameless & high maintenance major plotlines on trapping out the uber, theres also multiple songs by platinum & gold recording acts about trapping out the uber out for years

g ypsy cabs have always been a thing only difference its now easy to spot the millions of people doing the uber dance on the side of the road its like the pee pee dance they stick out & newsflash cheapskates are cheap so most dont care a bird in the hand better than the cockroach named abdulla still 5+ minutes away & will hop right on in to save even more because 41 +% off is still to expensive

if you not scared just roll down your window theyll say "uber?" for ya & the negotiations begin cut out the middle man works good in the minority neighborhoods the majority to scurred to go to or event/bar crowds etc...


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

uberisSATAN said:


> ad hominem is ad hominem & doesn't change fax jax when people attack grammar sentance structure spelling they have no valid counter point so... you tjink i care about mopes working for what 12 year olds in 1985 would laugh at?
> 
> i don't care to impress or get a gold star on a test thats what uber gives lol im high typing with one hand
> 
> how bout no & you just ignore or dont, we all have 2 cents and illegal uber calls it "premium" hav a blest dai


 I am not concerned about your spelling etc. I just cant understand what you are saying. Sorry.



Buckiemohawk said:


> You know how easy it is to put Uber on your car and do illegal pickups for cash here. Really easy.


Pretending to be a ligit rideshare driver IS easy? I am missing something. The biggy is payment. Everyone knows that payment goes thru the app. If a driver asks for a cash payment, get out and call 911.

If the driver has to ask for a riders destination, get out and call 911.

I bet the riders that get into fake rideshares and stay in them are looking for a deal and they have only themselves to blame if things go south.

I have had my share of riders that want to work out a cash deal. I tell them NO. If they dont want the ride after I reject the cash deal, I just notify Uber and their account is deactivated.


----------



## uberisSATAN (Apr 20, 2018)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> I am not concerned about your spelling etc. I just cant understand what you are saying. Sorry.
> 
> Pretending to be a ligit rideshare driver IS easy? I am missing something. The biggy is payment. Everyone knows that payment goes thru the app. If a driver asks for a cash payment, get out and call 911.
> 
> ...


theyre account is deactivated lmao o.k. & if it actually is (hint its not) new number new email new account new 5 star rider you can buy rider & drivers accounts on tor, or jist use a prepay & now its an anon account

good luck with that, what company you been driving for that make you think uber gives 2 doo doos about drivers safety? they dont care if youre murdered over 2 tacos, your account will be deactivated while they investigate

most drivers say show me the money cancel the ride, make more with the cash offer & cut out the evil middleman that spends all day trying to steal from them, most people just want a ride & arent out to murder/rape you


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://www.today.com/money/fake-uber-drivers-are-out-there-here-s-how-avoid-t126919
> 
> *Fake Uber drivers are out there: Here's how to avoid becoming their victim*
> Jeff Rossen and Conor Ferguson
> ...


Greet the driver by name and ask for.your name in return. Pax have 7 or 8 pieces of secret information they can verify the driver with. Drivers have ONE, the pax's name. Do not give it up before getting a proper verify from the pax FOR ANY REASON.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

transporter007 said:


> Not if pax checks the tags. Simple. Does the tag match the tag shown in app, period
> Marked taxis are a roll of the dice, something always there to offend your sense of smell and vision


I'm a dude and the other day all the uber plate number on the app said was "dealer plates" and the picture was a woman with long brown hair and 4.5 rating. car came up to pick up with regular plates and the driver was a man with short hair and beard. Car matched, but nothing else.

Told the dude I'm not getting in and asked to see his phone and he actually handed it to me. as I was NOT going to get charged so I canceled myself with no charge.

Told him to fk off


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

Bpr2 said:


> I'm a dude and the other day all the uber plate number on the app said was "dealer plates" and the picture was a woman with long brown hair and 4.5 rating. car came up to pick up with regular plates and the driver was a man with short hair and beard. Car matched, but nothing else.
> 
> Told the dude I'm not getting in and asked to see his phone and he actually handed it to me. as I was NOT going to get charged so I canceled myself with no charge.
> 
> Told him to fk off


U sir lead a "charmed" existence


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

transporter007 said:


> U sir lead a "charmed" existence


Explain


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

uberisSATAN said:


> ...i don't care to impress or get a gold star on a test thats what uber gives lol im high typing with one hand


Do I ignore? I don't want to miss out on the future "I was unfairly deactivated" post..


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Street pickups in my market require you to be driving a black suburban/tahoe/suv of some sort & be foreign with a thick accent. These dudes are everywhere. Completely killed the black/suv market.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

My Uber driver claimed this was a legit approved vehicle....










(uh oh.... this is a legit uber vehicle.)


----------



## Reynob Moore (Feb 17, 2017)

morons


----------



## uberisSATAN (Apr 20, 2018)

HotUberMess said:


> Do I ignore? I don't want to miss out on the future "I was unfairly deactivated" post..


3+ years going strong they cant get rid of us 1%ers, imagine what the $3.37an hour drops to if they get rid of those who actually make $40 an hour lmao -$15+ an hour, plus i know where the bodies are hidden i have literally thousands of screen shots, some with support requesting i do illegal things just waiting for that day to walk into the office like really you want me to make this book ive been addeing to daily for years to go public?

99.9% of drivers from 2015 have failed getting rid of me also messes up that stat

anyhoo im a man with principles, i did fine before uber will be fine after been handing out cards since 1st day 3 years ago, have off book regulars(they friends after the 1st ride) that brings in least 800 a month), not desperate didn't sign up because i needed a second job or from hearing their fake ads, touched down in a new city figured it was a good way to get paid & learn area while looking for propert, 1st day about 5 rides in knew it was organized crime when I got my first $2.40 fare lmao, i was like seriously this cant be right & when i found out it was was disgusted and started acting accordingly to screen out the illegal requests, evolved & adapted everytime they changed up to try & trick drivers with update changes.


----------



## Uberglenn (Jan 18, 2017)

Buckiemohawk said:


> You know how easy it is to put Uber on your car and do illegal pickups for cash here. Really easy.


Yes I no how easy it is. I do it all the time.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://www.today.com/money/fake-uber-drivers-are-out-there-here-s-how-avoid-t126919
> 
> *Fake Uber drivers are out there: Here's how to avoid becoming their victim*
> Jeff Rossen and Conor Ferguson
> ...


I'm sure Grant Nelson who was stabbed and killed by 16 year old Eliza Wasni would beg to differ about the benefits of a passenger sitting behind him. It's one of the reasons I prefer to have people ride beside me, also better able to communicate with the passengers when they're talking.


----------

